# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  صحة القدمين.. من أساسيات الصيف (منقول)

## زينة

صحة القدمين.. من أساسيات الصيف



مع اطلالة كل صيف، يصبح الاهتمام بالقدمين ضرورة ملحة أكثر من أي وقت آخر، لسبب معروف، وهو ان انتعال أحذية مفتوحة يصبح ضرورة للتخفيف من وطأة الحر، الأمر الذي يكشف عن الأقدام والأظافر. 

وما لا يخفى على أحد أن صحة القدمين والأظافر يمكن أن تكون مرآة تعكس مدى اهتمام المرأة بنفسها وبمظهرها الخارجي عموما. ولأن الأظافر بمثابة «واجهة القدمين»، فإن منحها القدر الكافي من العناية، سواء عبر وسائل منزلية أو على أيدي خبراء، ضرورة لا بد منها.

تجدر الإشارة إلى ان المشكلات الناجمة عن اهمال صحة القدمين لا تعد ولا تحصى، بدءا من ظهور الجلد الميت وتشقق الجلد وصولا الى تكسر الأظافر وتغير لونها الطبيعي. وهذه المشكلات تمنع السيدة من الاستمتاع بفرصة تحرير قدميها في فصل الصيف وتجبرها على اخفاء العيوب عبر انتعال الأحذية المقفلة. 

لذا، ولدرء كل هذه الأخطار، يفضل ان تحرص المرأة على تخصيص وقت لصحة قدميها في المنزل وعند متخصصي التجميل طوال العام وليس خلال هذا الموسم فقط. 

في المنزل، مثلا، هناك أساليب متعددة وسهلة يمكن اللجوء اليها للتخفيف من وطأة المشكلات، التي قد تنجم عن طرق الاعتناء الخاطئة أو عدمها وتعرض الأقدام لتغيرات الطقس وما قد تلتقطه من جراثيم، لا سيما اذا كانت البشرة حساسة، تتلخص في استعمال بودرة خاصة، متوفرة في الأسواق، تساعد على امتصاص العرق الزائد وتقلل بذلك من امكانية الاصابة بالفطريات أو انبعاث رائحة كريهة بسبب تحلل العرق الزائد، خلال هذا الفصل. 

أما للحصول على أقدام صحية خالية من التشقق، فينصح بتغذية الجلد بمزيج مكون من زيت الزيتون والحامض أو زيت اللوز مع تدليك الأصابع بهذا المزيج في الليل قبل النوم وغسلها في الصباح. 

لكن اذا كانت المشكلة كبيرة فلا بد عندها من استشارة الطبيب المتخصص لوصف ما يلزم لتستعيد الأقدام عافيتها، مع ضرورة معالجة الفطريات التي تصيب القدمين في بدايتها لأن علاجها سيطول فيما لو أهملت، كذلك اذا أصبحت الأظافر جافة وسميكة وفاقدة للبريق. 

خبيرة التجميل "فادية صعب"   تؤكد أهمية الاعتناء بالقدمين شرط عدم المبالغة في القيام بهذه العملية في الصالونات، والاكتفاء بها في المنزل. 

تقول:«اذا كانت هناك مشكلات كبيرة، مثلا تتعلق بسمك الجلد الميّت حول الأظافر، فهنا عليها ان تستعين بأياد متخصصة مرة في الأسبوع، أما اذا كانت طبيعية فيفضل عدم تنظيفها أكثر من مرة في الشهر، مع الاعتناء الدوري بها في المنزل، مع الحرص على ازالة الجلد الميت وتقشيرها وتقليم الأظافر بطريقة دقيقة لتفادي انغراز المبرد في الجلد، الأمر الذي يسبب آلاما وجروحا». 

وتعطي "فادية صعب" وسيلة سهلة يمكن القيام بها مرتين في الأسبوع تمكن المرأة من الاعتناء بقدميها والمحافظة على رونقهما وهي: 

ـ إضافة الملح الخشن والكربونات في الماء الدافئ، ونقع القدمين لحوالي 10 أو 15 دقيقة. ثم تبدأ عملية تقشيرهما باستعمال مستحضر خاص بالتخلص من الخلايا الميتة. 

بعد تجفيفهما جيدا وتدليكهما بالأصابع لتنشيط الدورة الدموية، يمكن وضع كريم مرطب، مثل الفازلين. 

إذا قمت بهذه العملية في الليل، يمكن ارتداء جوارب وتركها فيهما طوال الليل حتى تمتص البشرة الفازلين المرطب جيدا، كون الحرارة المرتفعة تضاعف فعالية المرطب. 

ـ التأكد من نظافة الأدوات قبل استخدامها. وعند التوجه إلى مركز التجميل، من الأفضل أن تأخذ معها السيدة أدواتها الخاصة، الا اذا كانت على ثقة تامة بنظافة الأدوات المستخدمة في الصالون. 

- تفضل صعب استخدام المبرد الورقي وعدم استعمال المبرد المعدني في تقليم الأظافر وتقشير القدمين، وتشدد على أن العملية الصحيحة لتقليم الأظافر وتقشير القدمين وتنظيفهما يجب أن تتم بعد ترطيبهما كي لا يتأذى الجلد وتتكسر الأظافر بسرعة أو يؤدي الى انغراز الظفر في اللحم ويسبب بالتالي مشكلات في صحة القدمين بشكل عام. 

ـ اصفرار الأظافر سببه الاكثار من استخدام ألوان الطلاء الداكنة أو نوعية المزيل السيئة، لذا يفضل قدر الامكان اللجوء الى الألوان الفاتحة والاستغناء عن الطلاء السيئ بعد تجربته واكتشاف تأثيره السلبي في الأظافر. 

ـ التخلي عن استعمال الطلاء ولو ليوم واحد على الأقل في الأسبوع من شأنه، حسب رأي صعب، ان يريح الأظافر، والاستعاضة عنه بالطلاء الأساسي الشفاف ليمنح مظهر الأظافر رونقا ويحميها في الوقت عينه. 

ـ ألوان طلاء صيف هذا العام لا يمكن تحديدها بلون دون آخر «كل الألوان، لا سيما الفاتحة منها هي موضة هذا العام بما يتناسب مع ميول كل سيدة أو فتاة مع عدم التمييز بين أنواع البشرات وألوانها». 

ـ بالنسبة للوصفات المنزلية فهي كثيرة، وأكدت فاعليتها في التخلص من تغير لون الأظافر واصفرارها الذي قد ينتج عن الاستعمال المتكرر للطلاء. 

ومن هذه الوصفات نقع الاظافر بخليط من الليمون والحليب، وذلك بعصر الحامض واضافته الى مقدار كوب من الحليب وغمر الأصابع فيه لمدة أربع دقائق قبل غسلها وتجفيفها. 

ـ وأخيرا وليس آخرا، من الضروري ان يكون الحذاء مريحا في الصيف، ويفضل ان يكون مصنوعا من الجلد الطبيعي لما يتيحه من تهوية للقدمين مقارنة بالجلد الصناعي.

----------


## diyaomari

مشكورة على الخبر 


اكيد بفيدنا الموضوع


وخصوصا في الصيف

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا زينه 

موضوع مهم 

وبيخص اللي بيشتغلوا فترات طويله

الله يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## عُبادة

مشكورة كثير على الموضوع
مع انه اجا متأخر شوي لانه ما ظل من الصيف قد ما راح

----------


## باريسيا

*بس اكتير مهم 
صيف وله شتاء 

يسلمو الايادي زنزون على الموضوع الرائع 
ويعطيكي الف عافيه*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

يسلمو زينة على الموضوع الرائع 
بس ما في كيف العناية بعضلات القدمين؟؟؟؟

----------


## زينة

> مشكورة على الخبر 
> 
> 
> اكيد بفيدنا الموضوع
> 
> 
> وخصوصا في الصيف


شكرا لتواجدك ومشاركتك الحلوة بالموضوع diyaomari  :Smile:

----------


## زينة

> مشكورة يا زينه 
> 
> موضوع مهم 
> 
> وبيخص اللي بيشتغلوا فترات طويله
> 
> الله يعطيكي العافيه


الله يعافيك معاذ شكرا لمشاركتك الرائعة  :Icon31:

----------


## زينة

> مشكورة كثير على الموضوع
> مع انه اجا متأخر شوي لانه ما ظل من الصيف قد ما راح



اهلا وسهلا فيك shatnawi_king وشكرا على مشاركتك الرائعة وبما انه قرب يخلص الصيف استفيد من هالمعلومة  :Smile:

----------


## زينة

> *بس اكتير مهم 
> صيف وله شتاء 
> 
> يسلمو الايادي زنزون على الموضوع الرائع 
> ويعطيكي الف عافيه*


حبيبة قلبي باريسيا والله انك زوء شكرا لتواجدك ومشاركتك اللطيفة بالموضوع  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## زينة

> يسلمو زينة على الموضوع الرائع 
> بس ما في كيف العناية بعضلات القدمين؟؟؟؟



شكرا معاذ وخلص بوعدك رح ادورلك المرة الجاية على موضوع بيختص بعضلات القدمين 
مبسوط هلأ  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## حلم حياتي

*يسلمو زينه على الموضوع وفعلا مهم
 لكل شخص وخصوصا البنات ومو بس بالصيف*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شكرا معاذ وخلص بوعدك رح ادورلك المرة الجاية على موضوع بيختص بعضلات القدمين 
> مبسوط هلأ



شكرا زينة مغلبك معي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زينة

> *يسلمو زينه على الموضوع وفعلا مهم
>  لكل شخص وخصوصا البنات ومو بس بالصيف*



شكرا حلم حياتي على مشاركتك الجميلة  :Icon31:

----------

